# Watches?



## breezy_moto (Apr 2, 2018)

The information regarding watches on my exam authorization is rather conflicting.

Top section: "1. No...watches....or any other electronic devices may be worn on the wrist. 3. The test site will have large timers available to keep track of time."

Bottom section: "Wear a watch and turn off the beeping function. Clocks are not always visible. Smart watches are prohibited."

Thoughts/experiences?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 2, 2018)

DO NOT under ANY circumstances wear a fitness tracking device of any brand.  people were thrown out of the test in a couple states for that.  a non-digital watch to set on the table would be best.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 2, 2018)

Except at my location, if you had a watch (I agree, analog is best) had to be worn on the wrist! It couldn't be put on the table.


----------



## breezy_moto (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks guys. You'd think they'd be a little more clear on the subject. But I will bring an analog watch and put it where I am told lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 3, 2018)

Is this from NCEES or the State rules? Also which State?

Maryland had a fitbit fiasco a few years ago (referenced above) and they now forbid all jewelry.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 3, 2018)

I wore a very simple digital watch with a stop watch.  As soon as they said 'start', I started my stopwatch.  All beeping sounds were turned off.  It stayed on my wrist.  Did this for 8 hr, CA-Seismic, CA-Survey, and FE.    

I still swear to this day that they called stop exactly one minute early on my CA-Survey Exam.  /


----------



## Surf and Snow (Apr 4, 2018)

Mine just says: "_Wear a watch and turn off the beeping function. Clocks are not always visible. Smart watches are prohibited._"

I'll be wearing a regular analog watch. Most of my watches are automatic mechanical action (no battery) so those ones are truly electronics free.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2018)

In CA they won't allow you to put your wristwatch on table. Only a tableclock can be put on table.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 4, 2018)

If you accidentally stroll in with a forbidden device and you're too far from your car/hotel, they should have an "amnesty box" where you can leave gadgets, phones, fitness trackers, and (gasp!) unapproved calculators. So don't stress too much, if you're not looking for trouble neither are the proctors, probably.


----------



## Surf and Snow (Apr 5, 2018)

Mohican said:


> In CA they won't allow you to put your wristwatch on table. Only a tableclock can be put on table.


Good ol' CA regulations....   LMFAO!


----------



## breezy_moto (Apr 5, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is this from NCEES or the State rules? Also which State?
> 
> Maryland had a fitbit fiasco a few years ago (referenced above) and they now forbid all jewelry.


I guess it would be NCEES. Yes, it's in MD.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 6, 2018)

breezy_moto said:


> I guess it would be NCEES. Yes, it's in MD.


When in doubt: follow the more restrictive instructions.

The bottom section of the authorization is the boilerplate instructions. The boxed top section is the state or site specific instructions. They don't always agree.

You can find a few other tips here:


----------



## P-E (Apr 6, 2018)

Watches real bad.  You could try this instead


----------



## medieval_pancake (Apr 7, 2018)

ptatohed said:


> I wore a very simple digital watch with a stop watch.  As soon as they said 'start', I started my stopwatch.  All beeping sounds were turned off.  It stayed on my wrist.  Did this for 8 hr, CA-Seismic, CA-Survey, and FE.
> 
> I still swear to this day that they called stop exactly one minute early on my CA-Survey Exam.  /


Ptatohed, what brand of watch did you use? I just realized the cheap Casio F91W watch I bought, the stopwatch feature only goes up to 60mins before it resets. I'd like to hit the stopwatch and have it go up to 4hrs like you mentioned. 

I never wear watches so I don't know anything about em, but can anyone recommend an affordable one that the stopwatch feature can go up to 4hrs?


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 7, 2018)

medieval_pancake said:


> Ptatohed, what brand of watch did you use? I just realized the cheap Casio F91W watch I bought, the stopwatch feature only goes up to 60mins before it resets. I'd like to hit the stopwatch and have it go up to 4hrs like you mentioned.
> 
> I never wear watches so I don't know anything about em, but can anyone recommend an affordable one that the stopwatch feature can go up to 4hrs?


m_p, I don't remember the model number, sorry.  I can try to find it.... I'll think about where I put the watch.  I do think it was a Casio though.  Does your F91W have a countdown timer?  You can set it at 4 hours and have it count down.  Do make sure the alarm/beeping is turned off though.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 8, 2018)

medieval_pancake said:


> Ptatohed, what brand of watch did you use? I just realized the cheap Casio F91W watch I bought, the stopwatch feature only goes up to 60mins before it resets. I'd like to hit the stopwatch and have it go up to 4hrs like you mentioned.
> 
> I never wear watches so I don't know anything about em, but can anyone recommend an affordable one that the stopwatch feature can go up to 4hrs?


m_p, you are right about the F91W.  Yikes, that kinda blows.  

I found the watch I used for the exam, in my drawer.   It is a Casio DB-36.  

I'd recommend the DB-36 or:

W800H-1AV for $18

or

F201WA-1A for $10.50

or

W201AV-1AV for $12

or

W96H-1BV for $16

There a handful of choices under $20.  Good luck!


----------



## bellalshaaban (Apr 8, 2018)

ptatohed said:


> m_p, you are right about the F91W.  Yikes, that kinda blows.
> 
> I found the watch I used for the exam, in my drawer.   It is a Casio DB-36.
> 
> ...


I got the W201 but I couldn’t find a mute feature. There’ll be a little beep when I start the stopwatch.  Do any experienced test takers see that being an issue? I can cough when I hit it lol


----------



## btkist (Apr 8, 2018)

I've worn the F91W the previous two times I took the test (in Missouri) and have not had any issues with it being digital or the beep when the stop watch starts.  I believe they are more worried if you have an alarm that goes off at 3:30 or something and beeps until you turn it off, which could be distracting to others.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 9, 2018)

bellalshaaban said:


> I got the W201 but I couldn’t find a mute feature. There’ll be a little beep when I start the stopwatch.  Do any experienced test takers see that being an issue? I can cough when I hit it lol


Now that you mention it, I don't think I was able to turn off the one chirp/beep it makes when you start the stop watch.  I think you'll be ok.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 9, 2018)

The NCEES Examinee Guide (https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/ExamineeGuide_January-2018.pdf) defines what is allowed and what isn't:

Page 23/34 identifies what is/isn't allowed - wristwatches/small clocks are allowed.  What clearly is not allowed are smart watches, calculator watches, and any type of watch capable of recording/transmitting.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 9, 2018)

bellalshaaban said:


> I got the W201 but I couldn’t find a mute feature. There’ll be a little beep when I start the stopwatch.  Do any experienced test takers see that being an issue? I can cough when I hit it lol


Depends on how strict the proctors are. One guy had a watch that made a soft chirp on the hour. It went off four times during the morning session and the proctors let it go. My guess is that everyone within 30' could hear it.

*Before* the start of the afternoon session they approached him and asked him to turn off the sound. It was a cheap drug-store watch and he very quickly offered to throw away the watch. _He was clearly stressed out._ Instead the proctors had him store it with the other watches and electronics that were accidentally brought into the room and surrendered during the grace period. Those items were stored at the front of the room to be reclaimed after the test. The proctors were much more lenient that they should/could have been per the rules. Do you want to risk it?

It may also be possible to mechanically permanently disable the chirp... with a safety pin.


----------



## shmoe (Apr 22, 2018)

I know the exam is over, but posting for future exams: Maryland did not allow ANY WATCHES or arm jewelry of ANY TYPE (except medical) to be worn. One of the proctors even checked a girl who was wearing a hair tie on her wrist. 

Four or so big digital countdown timers were placed at the front of the room, I don't think anyone had an issue seeing them.


----------



## breezy_moto (Apr 23, 2018)

shmoe said:


> I know the exam is over, but posting for future exams: Maryland did not allow ANY WATCHES or arm jewelry of ANY TYPE (except medical) to be worn. One of the proctors even checked a girl who was wearing a hair tie on her wrist.
> 
> Four or so big digital countdown timers were placed at the front of the room, I don't think anyone had an issue seeing them.


Yep. The timers were nice to have! But I'm still butthurt I spent $11 on a watch from Amazon  :laugh:  It shouldn't be that hard to make the rules more clear on the exam authorization.


----------



## mhami (Apr 23, 2018)

We were allowed to wear watches in Northern CA FWIW.


----------



## Mr. Zane (Apr 23, 2018)

I was in Austin exam location, the watches were totally fine, but for the clock, I remembered it was not visible for me. 

They provided vocal reminders, at least 3 I think, 1 hr, 15min and 5min.


----------



## bsimms89 (Apr 23, 2018)

NY you could wear a watch, but you had to wear it, it couldn't be on the table. No clocks or timers were provided in the gym the test was given. If you didn't have a watch you would have no idea how much time was left until they said "15 minutes remaining".


----------



## Szar (Apr 23, 2018)

At our testing location they duct taped a clock front and center of the hall.  My ticket afforded me the nose bleed section of the exam room but thanks to my 20/20 vision the distance was not an issue.  It was fairly easy to estimate the time to the nearest half hour

Then the official clock fell from the wall at around the 2-hour mark in the afternoon session and with a mighty crash, shattered on the floor.  Naturally the space had 3 other clocks all several minutes apart from the official time piece, but who really needs those last few minutes of the test anyways?   Made an otherwise mundane and elementary test far more exciting when you had to guess how much time you had left!


----------



## Surf and Snow (Apr 23, 2018)

bsimms89 said:


> NY you could wear a watch, but you had to wear it, it couldn't be on the table. No clocks or timers were provided in the gym the test was given. If you didn't have a watch you would have no idea how much time was left until they said "15 minutes remaining".


Same in Salem, OR. If you didn't have a watch you were basically in the dark until the 15 min warning. Or annoying the heck out of the Proctors.


----------



## vee043324 (Apr 24, 2018)

Szar said:


> At our testing location they duct taped a clock front and center of the hall.  My ticket afforded me the nose bleed section of the exam room but thanks to my 20/20 vision the distance was not an issue.  It was fairly easy to estimate the time to the nearest half hour
> 
> Then the official clock fell from the wall at around the 2-hour mark in the afternoon session and with a mighty crash, shattered on the floor.  Naturally the space had 3 other clocks all several minutes apart from the official time piece, but who really needs those last few minutes of the test anyways?   Made an otherwise mundane and elementary test far more exciting when you had to guess how much time you had left!


I'm like 98% sure we were at the same exam location! That shit scared the HELL out of me omg I almost fell off my chair  :laugh:


----------



## Madpiper (Apr 25, 2018)

Go to Walmart and treat yo self to a $2 dollar special kids watch. They usually have an assortment of themes like X-Men, Spider-Man, Minions, Star Wars, Ninja Turtles, etc., etc.  I went with a John Cena WWE watch. I had to punch a hole in the plastic band to fit my beefy wrists, but it was worth it....lol. The looks that I got alone was worth it....people take themselves too damn serious. Just a simple way to lighten things up in an already stressful situation. Watches shouldn't add to it.


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 26, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Except at my location, if you had a watch (I agree, analog is best) had to be worn on the wrist! It couldn't be put on the table.


Same here... I'm also in CA (Sacramento) and the 2 guys in front of me were told they had to wear the watch on their wrists...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 26, 2018)

I just took the test in Sacramento. One guy brought a digital alarm clock and placed it on the table but the proctors shut him down and told him to put it away (after some debate).


----------



## Kloeb222 (Apr 26, 2018)

Northlake Chicago didn't mind that I had my cheapo Timex sitting at the top of the table. Right in the middle so the civil guy next to me could see it too.


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni (Apr 26, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> I just took the test in Sacramento. One guy brought a digital alarm clock and placed it on the table but the proctors shut him down and told him to put it away (after some debate).


I think whoever wants to bring a watch set up on the table should bring the exam guidelines printed with them, and this way, the proctor can't argue with them.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 26, 2018)

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> I think whoever wants to bring a watch set up on the table should bring the exam guidelines printed with them, and this way, the proctor can't argue with them.


Is a clock necklace like Flava Flav allowed???


----------



## Rwhit PE (Apr 26, 2018)

Whoa that's crazy if true. The exam site I went to in October of 2017 had a big digital clock on the wall but, depending on where you were in the room, you couldn't see it. I wore a nice analog watch without any beeping function at all on my wrist. But, as others have said, absolutely nothing that beeps especially fitness watches.


----------



## Szar (Apr 26, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> I'm like 98% sure we were at the same exam location! That shit scared the HELL out of me omg I almost fell off my chair  :laugh:


Did you take your exam in the New England area?


----------



## P-E (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Mack Eltarhoni (Apr 27, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Is a clock necklace like Flava Flav allowed???


I misspoke last time. No clocks on watches are allowed on the table. Some proctors are nice about it and let you have it on the table. But contrary to what i thought, they are no allowed on the table. The following statement is from page 28 of the official NCEES Examinee Guide:

"Examinees may wear wristwatches or place them on the floor. Clocks must be placed on the floor"

Also the list of personal items that are allowed to be on the table as approved by NCEES does not include a watch/clock.

Follow link the guide https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/ExamineeGuide_January-2018.pdf


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 27, 2018)

I



Madpiper said:


> Go to Walmart and treat yo self to a $2 dollar special kids watch. They usually have an assortment of themes like X-Men, Spider-Man, Minions, Star Wars, Ninja Turtles, etc., etc.  I went with a John Cena WWE watch. I had to punch a hole in the plastic band to fit my beefy wrists, but it was worth it....lol. The looks that I got alone was worth it....people take themselves too damn serious. Just a simple way to lighten things up in an already stressful situation. Watches shouldn't add to it.


I wore a hot pink hello kitty watch my daughter got out of a happy meal many moons ago.  One of my classmates borrowed the same watch when we took the FE, also many moons ago.

For my more recent PE attempt, I had an analog watch that I set to 8am and stopped until they said go, and made my mental math a bit easier than having to figure out adding 13 minutes or whatever past hour.  Then I knew at 10 I had 2 hours, and 11:45 15 minutes.  Worked well.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 27, 2018)

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> Also the list of personal items that are allowed to be on the table as approved by NCEES does not include a watch/clock.


With all the hipsters these days, it's just a matter of time until someone gets ejected for trying to subvert the PE exam by having a non NCEES approved sundial on the table!  :rotflmao: :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 27, 2018)

vhab49_PE said:


> For my more recent PE attempt, I had an analog watch that I set to 8am and stopped until they said go, and made my mental math a bit easier than having to figure out adding 13 minutes or whatever past hour.  Then I knew at 10 I had 2 hours, and 11:45 15 minutes.  Worked well.


@vhab49_PE That...is probably one of the smartest exam tips I have ever heard. 10/10 will use for my next test. Tell me where to mail my $10!!!


----------



## vee043324 (Apr 27, 2018)

Szar said:


> Did you take your exam in the New England area?


I did!!  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Surf and Snow (Apr 27, 2018)

vhab49_PE said:


> ....For my more recent PE attempt, I had an analog watch that I set to 8am and stopped until they said go, and made my mental math a bit easier than having to figure out adding 13 minutes or whatever past hour.  Then I knew at 10 I had 2 hours, and 11:45 15 minutes.  Worked well.


Now that's pretty clever right there! That's some engineer thinking. They should have past you just based on that.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 27, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> @vhab49_PE That...is probably one of the smartest exam tips I have ever heard. 10/10 will use for my next test. Tell me where to mail my $10!!!


To the fine people here at EB.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 27, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> Now that's pretty clever right there! That's some engineer thinking. They should have past you just based on that.


They did!


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (May 29, 2018)

I took my test in the Queens, New York City location.

My usual means of telling the time is to look at my cell phone (but I decided to leave that in the car so I would have during lunch, since another person I worked with said they do not give your phone back to you during the lunch break), so I wore a cheap Timex digital watch that I won  in some block-party raffle about 15 years ago (probably worth about $10 when it was new).  The flex wrist band was much too tight for me, but I figured I needed to keep it on during the test since I did not see a clock anywhere in that Community College gym.

Just as the test was starting the 'head cheese' came off of his Mount Olympus podium and asked me to remove the watch so he could inspect it.  After futzing around with it for a while he handed it back to me and said I had to keep it on my wrist or place it on the floor.  I probably would have been better off without it.

My birthday was a little more than a week after the test, and since I was not sure 'at all' that I passed, my wife gave me a new dial-faced watch with very comfortable leather straps, a stop-watch, and a lighted face.  To use if I needed to take the test again in October.  Now that nice watch is just sitting on the bookshelf next to my bed, in it original box, gathering dust.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (May 29, 2018)

bsimms89 said:


> NY you could wear a watch, but you had to wear it, it couldn't be on the table. No clocks or timers were provided in the gym the test was given. If you didn't have a watch you would have no idea how much time was left until they said "15 minutes remaining".


Did you take yours in the Queens Community College Gym on 4/13?  I was in the group of 24 second row from the front, all the was to the left (looking from the back of the room).  If you were there, did you notice how the head proctor delayed the start of the test a couple of minutes while he walked over to examine my cheap watch?


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (May 29, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> If you accidentally stroll in with a forbidden device and you're too far from your car/hotel, they should have an "amnesty box" where you can leave gadgets, phones, fitness trackers, and (gasp!) unapproved calculators. So don't stress too much, if you're not looking for trouble neither are the proctors, probably.


You just reminded me of a funny thing that happened with my test experience.  They actually did have an 'Amnesty' plastic bag (the gallon size) sitting on the 3x3 desk when I arrived at my seat.  The proctor instructed us to write our name on the white strip. then told us to put any unauthorized items in the bag which would be held by the group proctor.

I had nothing illegal with me, and when the early-20s female proctor came over to my desk, she said I was holding things up until I put my items in the bag.  I informed her that I had none, and she gave me smirk'ie look and said, 'Well, phones are not allowed", to which I immediately replied that I had left mine in my car.  She acted as if she didn't believe me, and came over two more times before we started and reminded me that I MUST turn my phone over to her.

After the test started, when I first reached for my TI calculator, she jumped up out of her seat and rushed to my table to see what I was using.

Finally, at the end of the morning round, as I head to lunch and walked past her desk, she looked up and said that I "caused her a 'lot' of extra paperwork."  When I asked how that was, she said that not placing a phone in that bag raised a yellow flag.


----------



## P-E (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Surf and Snow (May 29, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> You just reminded me of a funny thing that happened with my test experience.  They actually did have an 'Amnesty' plastic bag (the gallon size) sitting on the 3x3 desk when I arrived at my seat.  The proctor instructed us to write our name on the white strip. then told us to put any unauthorized items in the bag which would be held by the group proctor.
> 
> I had nothing illegal with me, and when the early-20s female proctor came over to my desk, she said I was holding things up until I put my items in the bag.  I informed her that I had none, and she gave me smirk'ie look and said, 'Well, phones are not allowed", to which I immediately replied that I had left mine in my car.  She acted as if she didn't believe me, and came over two more times before we started and reminded me that I MUST turn my phone over to her.
> 
> ...


Was it that hard for her to believe that an engineer actually read the 1-page test requirements guidelines? JFC.


----------



## Szar (May 30, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> Was it that hard for her to believe that an engineer actually read the 1-page test requirements guidelines? JFC.


I may have heard that at one testing location that a proctor didnt know what calculators were approved and left it to the test takers honor to not lie.

All kinds of people ya know.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (May 30, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> Was it that hard for her to believe that an engineer actually read the 1-page test requirements guidelines? JFC.


I hope I don't offend anyone by repeating what a co-worker of mine said - "Well, those millennial's are used to having their cell phone glued to their palms, so she probably found it hard to believe you could walk around without one on your person"


----------



## mhami (May 31, 2018)

The young woman next to me stood up and took a video of the test room, then put her cell in her backpack on the floor.  The devil on my shoulder thought this is on the proctors who are not saying anything, surely one of the HUNDREDS of people sitting behind her will rat her out.  The angel on my shoulder won and ratted her out - ethics clause won out and to be fair it would suck to take the 8 hour exam and then have one of the several hundred people sitting behind her email NCEES after taking the exam.


----------



## txjennah PE (May 31, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I hope I don't offend anyone by repeating what a co-worker of mine said - "Well, those millennial's are used to having their cell phone glued to their palms, so she probably found it hard to believe you could walk around without one on your person"


I've seen plenty of middle-aged people glued to their phones to dispel this myth.


----------



## txjennah PE (May 31, 2018)

mhami said:


> The young woman next to me stood up and took a video of the test room, then put her cell in her backpack on the floor.  The devil on my shoulder thought this is on the proctors who are not saying anything, surely one of the HUNDREDS of people sitting behind her will rat her out.  The angel on my shoulder won and ratted her out - ethics clause won out and to be fair it would suck to take the 8 hour exam and then have one of the several hundred people sitting behind her email NCEES after taking the exam.


lol omg, WHY?  Why would she bring her phone in an exam room? Why would she need to snapchat the test crowd? Argh.


----------

